# movie problems



## Kypthe1st (May 26, 2008)

I'm having some problems here and since I'm not so knowledgeable about this stuff I'd figure I would look here. I recently got a new graphics card (Radeon hd 2400 pro) and ever since then every time I try to watch any type of movie on media player classic all I get is a green screen. I know I have the codecs I need, does anybody know what the problem/solution for this is?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, use Winamp. It plays everything (pretty much) and rarely fails. I use v5.05. There are newer versions available, this one is just more stable on my system. The following link is all the old versions of the player, the next link will be for the newest.

Old Versions

New Version

Also, whilst there are a plethora of skins for it, the standard blue one that comes with it (similar to the classic media player) is most stable.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Alternatively, you could try un-installing the codecs then re-installing them again, sometimes they get screwed up and/or interfere with other installed codecs.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Also, depending on what type of file it is you are trying to play, you still might not have the correct codec. Try *this site* for the DivX codec.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

...and (apologies for all the posts), aparrently the ffdshow filter can screw things up, if you have it un-install it. Also, *this* might help on your quest.


----------

